# Outdoor fireplace kits?



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

Has anyone installed an outdoor fireplace kit before? Was looking at this one which looks great but wondering about the quality. https://romanstone.com/buy/shop-diy-kits/fremont-fireplace-kit/


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

What did you end up doing?


----------

